# Daily Food Intake



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm 16 years old, I'm just over 6ft tall and have been training for over 6 months now. Just starting taking vitamins and creatine. I would say that in my training i noticed a difference after i looked at some photos' when i was on holiday last year. On daily intake of food front i have:

breakfast : Oatmeal; Creatine (10G)
lunch : Big piece of chicken with brown bread; Myoplex
Training : water; Myoplex with 10G of creatine added
Dinner : Something Healthy, chicken salad etc
Supper : Oatmeal; 2 boiled egg whites; cottage cheese

I mix all of my shakes with water, as i was told i could by my gym, and also i'm supposed to consume however many pints of water a day. Does this all sound good? Any suggestions or ideas would be much appreciated
If this seems like i am posting at like 2 AM in the morning of something like that, its cause i live in the UK and its 11:34AM


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 2, 2004)

That's great that you're starting to train early, I'm also 16 and am pretty obsessed with weightlifting. Your diet looks good, but I just have one suggestions, maybe you could change your supper around a little bit. I mean, if you eat it with your family, it's not really a "normal" supper meal. Something like chicken, beef, shrimp that kind of thing


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

I dont eat supper with my family, i eat dinner with my family at around 6pm, and i have supper at around 9pm.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD

You're just over 6ft tall at 16yrs old? Damn, I was only around 5ft8 or so at 16yrs 10yrs ago old & I'm 5ft10 now at around 210lbs.

If I knew how much you weighed that would help. It sounds like you're on the right track of eating well & 5 times a day I think from what you've written here.

But if I knew how much you weighed, I could tell you if you're getting enough protein.

Here's a few examples. If you are 160lbs you should be eating 175grams of protein a day to grow. If you weigh 185lbs, you should be eating 200 grams of protein a day. & if you weigh 250lbs you should be eating 265grams of protein a day.

I wouldn't rely too much on protein supplements as I would rely on lean red meat especially ground beef, skinless boneless chicken breasts, scrambled egg whites, Pollack fish as it has no mercury in it like canned tuna or some of the other large fishes do & skim milk. That about does it for protein.

For complex carbs you should be eating brown whole wheat pasta, %100 natural old fashioned oatmeal & not the packets as they're full of sugar, & brown or wild steamed rice.

You of course need your green vegetables, citrus fruits for extra energy, banannas for potassium, & lots of water as you've already indicated you get.

Plus you should be on a good multi-vitamin, & you need some good fat or EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids). The best 2 to take are Flaxseed Oil, & Salmon Oil as it is high in Omega 3 EFA.

That about does it. Good luck.


----------



## Flex_68 (Jul 2, 2004)

*EFA's? Balanced meals?*

You don't indicate what your bodyweight and your daily caloric intake is, nor anything about your macros (i.e., 45% P, 35% C, 20% F). Also, I would be interested to know how many days per week you weight-train, for how long, etc.....versus any cardio. 
Your training has to be consistent, intense, and focused before you worry too much about supplementing, especially with just 6 months experience under your weight-belt!
However, I will make some general comments. At 16 years of age, you are in the PRIME TIME of your body's ability to add muscle/shape over the next few years! Your body is a veritable ANABOLIC STEW right now!!
You are taking creatine and an MRP, which is fine, but you honestly wouldn't need anything more than a sound diet and training, and maybe a good Multivitamin and protein powder. Save you a bit of money, and make the repsonse/results you get later-on from these items that much more impressive.
You should strive to be eating every 2.5-3 hours during the day, the exception being your shake immediately post-workout, then eating a meal within 1-2 hours of the PWO shake.
Look "inside" your post, below, for specific comments.
Hope this helps!




			
				AlexD said:
			
		

> I'm 16 years old, I'm just over 6ft tall and have been training for over 6 months now. Just starting taking vitamins and creatine. I would say that in my training i noticed a difference after i looked at some photos' when i was on holiday last year. On daily intake of food front i have:
> 
> breakfast : Oatmeal; Creatine (10G)
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD said:
			
		

> breakfast : Oatmeal; Creatine (10G)
> 
> *need protein here! I see no reason for that creatine either.*
> 
> ...



overall not too bad, expecially for someone so young!


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

Well my weight, is around about 12 stone 9 lbs. I dont know what my daily caloric intake is as i have never, counted, to say. I am currently training 5 days a week, monday-friday. Each day I stretch, and do around about 30 mins on the bike, rowing machine or treadmill. And then i focus on one body part for thr rest of my training. and do a good solid 1-2 hours.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

you should never be training for 2 hours at one time, way too long.

just make sure you're getting at least one gram of protein per pound of body weight.

btw, what is your goal?


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

My goal, is just to put on a bit of weight and have noticable size and strength differences. After that, i'm not really all that sure


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

oh, then why all of that cardio and such low carbs?


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

This is what the owner of the gym told me to do, if you have better ideas/suggestions please let me know. Also The weight i seem to be putting on seems to be smooth muscle and not ripped, if you get what i mean. Suggestions about a new daily diet would be much appreciated.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

Alex D




> This is what the owner of the gym told me to do, if you have better ideas/suggestions please let me know. Also The weight i seem to be putting on seems to be smooth muscle and not ripped, if you get what i mean. Suggestions about a new daily diet would be much appreciated.


One thing that could explain why you are not gaining hard muscle is b/c of the Creatine you are taking. It causes you to gain a lot of water retention which even more so if you don't drink a lot of water. In many ppl including myself, have gained a lot of water retention which isn't good for someone looking to gain lean mass with shape. Yes it helps with strength, but is a killer for shape & rip & once you stop taking creatine the strength gains usually stop as well & you may even lose some strength to.




> Well my weight, is around about 12 stone 9 lbs


What exactly do you mean by that as I've never heard that term before?

What is your weight 165lbs? 180lbs or 200lbs? Then I could judge how much protein you should be intaking.

You also haven't indicated your body type. Are you an endomorph? An ectomorph or a hard gainer? 

This is also important in judging how you should train & what to eat & when.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

12 stone 9 lbs = 177 lbs ( 1 stone = 14lbs ). I would say that i am a cross between a mesomorph and an ectomorph, i cant really decide which.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD



> 12 stone 9 lbs = 177 lbs ( 1 stone = 14lbs ). I would say that i am a cross between a mesomorph and an ectomorph, i cant really decide which.


What does 12 stone mean exactly? I've never heard that description of weight before.

But anyway you are 177lbs so lets round it off to 180lbs so I recommend that you intake 195grams of protein a day to grow & gain lean mass. 

But I'd stop the creatine as it's probably not helping you develop the shape you want as it causes water retention which is why ppl gain weight really fast with it.

If you're an ectomorph, I wouldn't recommend doing too much cardio & you should be eating a good 5-7 meals a day with carbs at every meal beef, chicken, pollack fish & scrambled egg whits are essential for protein. & you should always train heavy with low reps 2-4 reps a set.

Here are some physical traits of an ectomorph:


[font=Helvetica,Arial]Definitive "Hard Gainer"[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Delicate Built Body[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Flat Chest[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Fragile[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Lean[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Lightly Muscled[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Small Shouldered[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Takes Longer to Gain Muscle[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Thin[/font]
The extreme ectomorph may have long fingers, toes and neck are long. A pencil neck you could say. The features of the face are sharp, and the shape of the face is triangular. The lower jaw is somewhat receding. The skin tends to burn easily. Extreme ectomorphs may suffer from extremes of temperature. Due to the great body area in relation to muscle mass, the ectomorph may suffer from great heat, and due to low body fat, the ectomorph may suffer from great cold. The hair is fine and grows quickly and is sometimes difficult to keep in place.


If you are a mesomorph you could train & eat moreless the same way as an ectomorph. Here are some physical traits for an ectomorph:


[font=Helvetica,Arial]Athletic[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Hard Body[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Hourglass Shaped (Female)[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Rectangular Shaped (Male)[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Mature Muscle Mass[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Muscular Body[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Excellent Posture[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Gains Muscle Easily[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Gains Fat More Easily Than Ectomorphs[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]Thick Skin[/font]
[font=Helvetica,Arial]

*The Mesomorph Body*

The mesomorph has well-defined muscles and large bones. The torso tapers to a relatively narrow and low waist. The bones and muscles of the head are prominent. Features of the face are clearly defined, such as cheek bones and a square, heavy jaw. The face is long and broad, and is cubicle in shape. Arms and legs are developed and even the digits of the hand are muscled.


I hope this information helps.
[/font]


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

omg i would say i am an ectomorph after reading this as it basically fits my description! Thanks for the help!    <3 IronMagForums


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD said:
			
		

> This is what the owner of the gym told me to do, if you have better ideas/suggestions please let me know. Also The weight i seem to be putting on seems to be smooth muscle and not ripped, if you get what i mean. Suggestions about a new daily diet would be much appreciated.



there is no such thing as "smooth muscle", if you're gaining weight a little is going to be fat, which is okay if your goal is to gain size.

if you're not making gains increase calories, mainly by increasing protein in your case. also I would lay off of that cardio, you're just burning more calories which is counter productive to gaining size.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

ok, gee, everone's so helpful


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD said:
			
		

> ok, gee, everone's so helpful




feel free to upgrade your account to ELITE!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD



> omg i would say i am an ectomorph after reading this as it basically fits my description! Thanks for the help!


I'm glad it was help full.

Robert DiMaggio



> if you're not making gains increase calories, mainly by increasing protein in your case. also I would lay off of that cardio, you're just burning more calories which is counter productive to gaining size.


That's exactly it. An ectomorph doesn't need to do much cardio, none is better off.

I have a question for you Robert DiMaggio concerning doing cardio & being an ectomorph.

What if you are an ectomorph & lifts heavy & eats a lot of calories including high protein, but plays a sport such as football or hockey & needs to have their condition at peak performance & needs to do sprints & plyometrics?

How would they avoid losing muscle & size while being forced to do their conditioning programs? I'm guessing just eat a sh!t load of food?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> How would they avoid losing muscle & size while being forced to do their conditioning programs? I'm guessing just eat a sh!t load of food?



yup, that is about all you could do.

if possible engage in HIIT cardio rather than any long duration cardio.

oh, and take steroids.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

Nahh, i know that Creatine is basically a steroid but i would never do anything serious.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD said:
			
		

> Nahh, i know that Creatine is basically a steroid but i would never do anything serious.


Creatine is not a steroid at all.  that statment is misinformed.  Please read more about creatine in the supplement section.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD said:
			
		

> Nahh, i know that Creatine is basically a steroid but i would never do anything serious.



oh lord, where did you ever get that idea? 

here are some creatine articles, I suggest you read them: http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp-q=creatine&sp-a=sp1002b2b0&sp-p=all&sp-f=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

*What is Creatine?*

Creatine is a nutrient naturally found in all our bodies. It is a combination of 3 amino acids; arginine, glycine and methionine. Creatine helps provide the energy our muscles need to move, particularly quick and explosive movements. Muscle contraction is initially fuelled by ATP (adenosine-triphosphate ).

There is only enough ATP to provide energy for approximately 10 seconds. For this energy system to continue, more ATP is required. Creatine phosphate gives up its phosphate molecule to ADP (adenosine-diphosphate), thus recreating ATP. Increasing the muscle's supply of creatine phosphate helps increase the rate in which the body can supply ATP. This increases the muscles capacity to do work and improves the energy efficiency of the muscle. Research shows Creatine to be effective in improving training intensity and recovery. It is able to pass through the gut wall (stomach) and into the bloodstream intact and upon entering the muscle cells, is converted into Creatine Phosphate (CP).


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

rofl, shows how much my gym knows doesn't it


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

your _gym people_ told you creatine is a steroid? you're kidding right?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio 


> yup, that is about all you could do.
> 
> if possible engage in HIIT cardio rather than any long duration cardio.
> 
> oh, and take steroids.


Eat a sh!t load of food is exactly what all of us did when we were still playing with the weight workouts, & the practices & then the games we were always hungry all the time.

I guess you could say we basically did hiit training. We would run a lot of sprints sometimes 40 yards. & we also used to do a lot of plyometric training to build up explosivness & speed & then the weights for power & lean mass.

As for the steroids as you know I've never done them, but there were a descent amount of steroid users on the team as you can imagine.

I was just asking b/c one friend of mine was a Strong Safety & weighed about 220lbs at 6ft tall & he would definetely be an ectomorph as he was only 170lbs in grade 10 at 5ft10. But this one guy never juiced before though.

I was asking b/c his younger brother is now playing & he has the exact same body type as his brother, my buddy & his younger brother is worried about losing size due to all the conditioning he has to do to stay in shape.

So I should tell him to eat a sh!tload of calories & food I guess then.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD

I'm with Robert DiMaggio on this one, your gym ppl actually told you that creatine is a steroid?

I'm just curious what your gym ppl said about whey protein that it's GH LOL?

But seriously if that's what they told you AlexD, I might want a refund from them as they could seriously give you bad advice in training, diet & supplements & now is the time for you that you will make a lot of gains especially going through puberty still.

I don't want you to have any problems that they might cause.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah they told me it was basically a steroid, and that i had to have 2 lots a day for the first tub, and after that, leave it six weeks so that I dont have trouble urinating


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD said:
			
		

> Yeah they told me it was basically a steroid, and that i had to have 2 lots a day for the first tub, and after that, leave it six weeks so that I dont have trouble urinating


HUH


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

Alex D I'd seriously ask for a refund from your gym or find another gym as the ppl in your gym don't seem to know what they're talking about.

I'd hate to see what training & dieting advice they gave you.

Like I said right now is when you need to be training & diet propery as you can use puberty to your advantage.

I made a lot of gains during puberty myself.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

Well  i will be changing gym within the next 2 weeks due to moving to scotland. As for training advice i got it from http://www.thebeef.info/cumbria-o35-trophies.jpg The guy on the far left as you are looking at the picture. Only dieting advice i've had is eat alot, drink alot and make sure that i am keeping the protein up


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

His name is Derek Garnett, he came second in the Mr Cumbria 2002 (regional) and second in the WABBA Mr Britain


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD


Well I still say he doesn't know what he is doing if he's telling you that Creatine is a steroid.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

I said he gives me my training advice, i never said anything about him giving me dietry advice. The apparantly poor dietry advice i have been given was by the owner of the gym.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

AlexD 


> I said he gives me my training advice, i never said anything about him giving me dietry advice. The apparantly poor dietry advice i have been given was by the owner of the gym.


Well I meant advice in general in regards to training & so on.

But anyway if that's what the guy who gives you training advice told you that creatine is a steroid? Than I'm not really sure he knows what he's talking about.

But as for your diet you're on the right track no doubt about it. But I would eat 195grams of protein a day if I were you considering your body weight & I would keep my training sessions no more than 60mins maximum & hit one body part once a week. & train no more than 5 days a week preferably training no more than 2 days in a row being natural.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 2, 2004)

ok, thanks for your help


----------

